# two-tracking



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I am wanting a little advice on two-tracking. I show at AQHA shows and for Hunt Seat Equitation, this is the one move that always hurt me and my old horse. With my new one, I am wanting to make sure that we are doing it properly. Right now I have my horse moving laterally in response to my leg at the walk and trot but I am not sure what the correct body position would be for the horse. Thanks in advance for helping explain this to me.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

this maybe silly but what is two-tracking?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Two-tracking is the equivalent to a leg yield in English style riding. The reason it's called two-tracking is because the horse should be moving hindquarters and shoulders together, crossing the legs front legs and hind legs to make them move sideways. When looking at them fron the front, they should stay straight, i.e. the horse's hindquarter should not be to one side or another, but directly behind the forequarters.
To get your horse to two-track to the right, you want to flex your horse to the left and then ask them to move their hindquarters and shoulders (at the same time) to move to the right. To two-track to the left, flex to the right then ask the hindquarter and shoulders to go left. Your horse should still be moving forwards, so you're moving sideways but forwards at the same time. DO NOT get your horse to go slower - it's very tempting to - as this will make you lose impulsion and get the horse behind the motion.
When starting your horse with this movement, you just want to get them moving over for a few steps, then praise them and let them walk/trot out on a loose rein. 
Appearantly I have the attention span of a gnat right now, so I hope that helped at least a little.. please ask any questions you want, and I'll try and explain better


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Ooh, yea, that's a great exercise for loping. 

Sounds like DressageIt's got you covered.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, that did help JustDressageIt. So for body position, straight through the body with front and hind end tracking together, and the nose tipped slightly away from the direction of travel. (ie nose tipped right when two-tracking left). Thanks for your help, that helped clarify everything.

And Tim, you're right about being great for loping. I'm also using it to help prepare this guy for lead changes. Just wanted to make sure I was doing it properly first.


----------

